# Primal Raw Frozen Formulas



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys ,

does anyone have experience with the brand PRIMAL and their products? 

Company is based in San Francisco and I've met a person today who' s feeding her dogs with these Formulas. Since she's feeding this brand her dogs don't have allergy problems anymore.

http://www.primalpetfoods.com

I was thinking it would be a good option for those who deal with allergies due to their different formulas like rabbit, quail, pheasant, venison etc.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley ate Primal when she had her leg injury (wouldn't touch anything else) & it was great for her. I attribute her quick recovery to Primal. If we could afford it, I would still be feeding it to her.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We tried it to help with dozers allergies but it didn't. He loved it but I also find it too expensive.


----------

